# Ventura County AMR



## Danno (Aug 11, 2014)

How do you guys like it there?  Some recruitment guys are coming to my school pretty soon here, are you guys actually hiring or is this something they do for every graduating medic class?


----------



## NPO (Aug 14, 2014)

What school? AMR has pretty deep ties with VC. I used to work as an EMT skill instructor there and they are well placed to receive EMTs and medics from the program. Most medics seem to already be in with AMR.

If its another school I would guess they are legitimately interested in hiring ASAP.

Regardless if they are there I would assume they are looking for people. Jump at the opportunity.


----------



## Danno (Aug 14, 2014)

Ucla. I mainly ask because I already applied like 3 weeks ago and haven't heard anything since.  I'm also a former amr laco employee.


----------



## NPO (Aug 14, 2014)

Danno said:


> Ucla. I mainly ask because I already applied like 3 weeks ago and haven't heard anything since.  I'm also a former amr laco employee.


I've had a hell of a time with AMR every time. But if they are visiting maybe they can smooth it over. I really liked Ventura. Worth it if you can get in.


----------



## Danno (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks NPO.  Did you ever function as a medic or did you stick to skills instructing? What was roughly the call volume for a 24 and breakdown of 911/IFT?


----------



## NPO (Aug 14, 2014)

Danno said:


> Thanks NPO.  Did you ever function as a medic or did you stick to skills instructing? What was roughly the call volume for a 24 and breakdown of 911/IFT?


No I worked in another county full time, only did the instructing gig on the side since I lived there.

Hopefully someone can provide more insight but I dont see Ventura medics on here often.


----------



## mike1390 (Aug 16, 2014)

I was hired with 12 people and 8 of us were fired... and that is about the same for the two hiring groups after me. I also transferred from another division. Loved it while I was there though, heard they are going through some serious changes.


----------



## Danno (Aug 16, 2014)

Interesting. Why were they let go? Just not performing up to par? Can you elaborate on some of the changes?


----------



## mike1390 (Aug 16, 2014)

Nope I never any bad performance reviews, and was even told I was recommended to do my level 2 upgrade ASAP. I was called into the office and told "its just not working out for you". During the orientation the union guy came in and pretty much told us that if anyone has an issue with you in the first 6 months they will see to it you were gone. I had an OPS manager, supervisor and my FTO all tell me they didn't know why I was being fired and that I should contact the union to get my job back. Of course the union told me that they couldn't do anything so I was out of luck. I can't speak on the changes because I'm no longer there, but friends that work there say its just a job for them now, and its not the same. starting pay honestly isn't that great they were starting step 1 medics at $13.10 I think. Cause I transferred I was able to come in at  step 4. Overall I had a cool time there, lots of old timers and people who are just burnt out and will make work suck for you as a new person and lots of egos but also a lot of really awesome people who practice good medicine. Just one mans experience.


----------



## Danno (Aug 16, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Mike, thats a bummer.  So since you were a transfer were you able to go back to your division?

I'm surprised to hear there are alot of burn outs there, isn't it not too busy in general?  As a medic how often would you run IFTs?

What was pay @ step 4? Raises every 6 months?

I appreciate the info.


----------



## mike1390 (Aug 16, 2014)

I know my old division would have taken me back but I had moved back in VenCo for this job, and I wasn't about to commute 3hrs to palm springs, or move back out there. Depends on where you work some stations will do 12-15 calls a day others will do 1-3. Move ups are a killer I had one day where we saw the station for 3 hours in 24, 16 transports and the rest move-ups. The Ifts depend on where you are again, I talked to a buddy recently and he said that they had 3 shifts in a row with IFTs to bakersfield. No not every 6 months because they are union its whatever the contract is written up like. Gold Coast will handle most IFTs but at night if all the gold coast units are out then you move up to cover oxnard which happens a lot. I did a handful of dialysis calls also while I was there. They have there own Emeds system that links with VCFD so then can transfer the info to you which is nice. Like I said overall I had a good time but I worked with one bad apple on one shift and thats what ended it for me. (which i was told after the fact through friends). Anyways if you want more info PM me.


----------



## ghost02 (Aug 16, 2014)

IFT to Bako? What for? Man, I really need to figure out why some are transferred from and some to Bako.

I just moved to Bakersfield (today, actually) for a company in Kern, and it seems strange that IFTs would go TO Bako, as I see most go OUT.


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 17, 2014)

ghost02 said:


> IFT to Bako? What for? Man, I really need to figure out why some are transferred from and some to Bako.
> 
> I just moved to Bakersfield (today, actually) for a company in Kern, and it seems strange that IFTs would go TO Bako, as I see most go OUT.


I've taken alot out of L.A. to Bako due to them having an accident down in L.A. or having the need of a specialist and being a resident of Bako.  Love those long transports! 
What it comes down to is most case managers want to buck up and get the patient back in the area of their residence.  It's good insurance and good case management as I see it no seperation from your familiar surroundings and from friends and family.  Better healing don't you think?


----------



## NPO (Aug 17, 2014)

ghost02 said:


> IFT to Bako? What for? Man, I really need to figure out why some are transferred from and some to Bako.
> 
> I just moved to Bakersfield (today, actually) for a company in Kern, and it seems strange that IFTs would go TO Bako, as I see most go OUT.


I agree. Most often on transfers like that its to be close to home or family.

Welcome to Bakersfield. I'll be seeing you around I suppose.


----------



## terrible one (Aug 17, 2014)

ghost02 said:


> IFT to Bako? What for? Man, I really need to figure out why some are transferred from and some to Bako.
> 
> I just moved to Bakersfield (today, actually) for a company in Kern, and it seems strange that IFTs would go TO Bako, as I see most go OUT.




The majority of IFTs from Ventura county to kern county are psych / 5150s


----------



## ghost02 (Aug 17, 2014)

Very interesting. Good to know, thanks guys.


----------



## NPO (Aug 18, 2014)

terrible one said:


> The majority of IFTs from Ventura county to kern county are psych / 5150s


Interesting. Same goes for LA to Ventura. 

I did one LA to Bako and it was just for a SNF


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 18, 2014)

NPO said:


> Interesting. Same goes for LA to Ventura.
> 
> I did one LA to Bako and it was just for a SNF


Like that psych hospital up on the hill that looks like a resort? LOL


----------



## NPO (Aug 18, 2014)

gonefishing said:


> Like that psych hospital up on the hill that looks like a resort? LOL



LOL Vista Del Mar, yes.


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 18, 2014)

NPO said:


> LOL Vista Del Mar, yes.


Yea I took somebody there and they thought they were a movie character and thought that, they were in fact going on vacation and that they were in Hawaii..... ahh memorys!


----------



## NPO (Aug 18, 2014)

gonefishing said:


> Yea I took somebody there and they thought they were a movie character and thought that, they were in fact going on vacation and that they were in Hawaii..... ahh memorys!



I've transported "Jesus" a number of times.


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 18, 2014)

NPO said:


> I've transported "Jesus" a number of times.


I wouldn't mind if I ever went nutts being placed there its like a 5 star resort and the nurses I've seen are not half bad.  All thats missing is the cocktails the non psychiatric kind.


----------



## NPO (Aug 18, 2014)

gonefishing said:


> I wouldn't mind if I ever went nutts being placed there its like a 5 star resort and the nurses I've seen are not half bad.  All thats missing is the cocktails the non psychiatric kind.


I like going there. They always stuff us full of snacks for the drive back to LA


----------

